# Recommendation for vet in Reading, Berkshire



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Wasn't really sure where to put this post, but it's health related so this will do!
I just wanted to give my personal recommendation for the Abbey Veterinary Group centre on London Road in Reading. I've noticed a couple of people who live in Berkshire, so thought it might be useful for anyone needing a mouse-friendly vet in the area.
Yesterday (on Valentine's day of all days) I had a buck neutered there, and he was up and about and lively as ever within hours  He's only a small buck too, so am very impressed with their ability to perform such a delicate operation! It cost me just under £35 which seems very reasonable to me. Hopefully in ~6weeks time this buck will have a small harem of females to live with instead of his empty cage


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Post here 
viewtopic.php?f=23&t=12405&hilit=vet


----------

